

India's largest BitCoin exchange stops trading after Reserve Bank warning - shireeshj
https://buysellbitco.in/

======
shireeshj
Digital currency facing regulatory hurdles in India. BuySellBitCo.in has
posted this message on its website:

"Post the RBI circular, we are suspending buy and sell operations until we can
outline a clearer framework with which to work.This is being done to protect
the interest of our customers and in no way is a reflection of Bitcoin's true
potential or price."

